# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  Poker Software

## Simple10

How safe is poker software, like Pokerstars, Ultimate Bet, FullTilt, Absolute Poker and others?
Are they like P2P software? What type are they considered? 
How secure are they? Can I recieve viruses, trojans, worms and rootkits/whatever through them?

----------


## NickGolovko

Poker software is not the one I would recommend. We usually fix such software when removing malware, because these card-related games usually contain some unwanted functionality.

----------


## Simple10

So, with this unwanted functionality, I shouldn't post any energy on the V felt.
What are the types of unwanted functionalities?

Can I download and play for fun in virtualization? 
I noticed that Pokerstars has an issue with Returnil, crashing my computer.

Is there any posting or article listing the venues and their issues?

----------


## Simple10

If I were to guess; 

I'd say the unwanted functionality would probably be an added software functionality like window resizing which includes some type of capture. They parlay this with other types of tricks like DSL reset, disconnecting people from the game, giving time to determine a course of action. 
Developed by an outside company offered to improve the vendors features and benefeits, but contains hidden functionality.

Is this plausable?

----------


## Simple10

http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/ent...cle.php/616221

I found this while surfing. It highlights the problem of the poker software, poor/lazy design. The software has been improved since this article, but has more than likely been assaulted. With the advent of free or second hand computers and free linux cluster OS combined with a competent but devious programmer, it's just a matter of time before it is cracked. Not to mention the possible inherent "flaws" that could be contained there in.
When the motive is $, attacks will be on users individually, as well as the software that benefeits the users.

----------


## Intelligent

> So, with this unwanted functionality, I shouldn't post any energy on the V felt.
>  What are the types of unwanted functionalities?
> 
>  Can I download and play for fun in virtualization? 
>  I noticed that Pokerstars has an issue with Returnil, crashing my computer.
> 
>  Is there any posting or article listing the venues and their issues?


For example,unwanted dll injenction,driver installation...etc 
Ususally-poker-software have built-in anti-virtualization-protection,so if you want to-play,for example,in Vmware,it will be impossible.This soft checks ur hardware config and if any virtualization will be found,it won't work.
This "gamers" software is very unstable and dangerous

----------


## Simple10

Yes, I found this out the hard way. I was running Returnil My computer was fine until I tried to install Pokerstars. My computer would crash. I came to realize it was the Pokerstars software.
What happens if they start using versions of Mebroot to corrupt the MBR, then it wouldn't matter how often you uninstall reinstall because they are persistant. Good thing there are progs like HDDErase.  :Cheesy:

----------

